# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Gaining explosiveness

## sleepy33

So I was told that the best people to ask about gaining explosiveness, in my case for basketball, were powerlifters. Been reading but there are a ton of different workouts, quite a few are even stickied. Can someone just point me in the right direction on what I should be researching. I'm 29, finally out of school and over a motorcycle accident and want to get back to the days of dunking. Was looking for something with plyometrics that incorporates weight training. Thanks everyone for your time.

----------


## Nooomoto

Box squats are great...put a box in the squat rack at a height slightly lower than parallel, squat, sit down and release the muscles for two seconds, then explode back up...repeat.

Another good exercise for explosiveness is box jumps...those are kind of fun and a favorite of mine.

----------


## omegagboost

here's something that is somehow relevant to your question
http://youtu.be/P_7nx-Z93GE

and btw off-topic, thats a nice MKIV supra you got there.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
How much are you putting down with that thing and is it stock?

----------


## sleepy33

Thanks for the link. So low rep explosive movements?

It's definitely not stock. It put down 648 on pump gas. I sold it though and looking for my next toy, a gallardo to TT.  :Smilie:

----------


## omegagboost

Well that's what it looks like. 

As for the supra, damn~! stock internals or built and what turbo? and as for your next toy, ever though of the R35 with a alpha 12 kit on from AMS? I mean, it'll come cheaper and thas gonna haul serious *ss!

http://youtu.be/FNoo2r1q_0A

----------


## sleepy33

Specific exercises? I would think squats, deadlifts, cleans

It was fully built with a t88h turbo. You've got to look up underground racing as far as gallardos go. they recently went 60-130 in 3.02 I believe. Also, they've been owning on the mile events. 1500 whp with a 2 yr 20,000 mile warrenty is my favorite part.

----------


## BgMc31

if you are going to incorporate deads, they need to be speed deads (with bands/chains). Deads don't really build explosive strength as a proper deadlift is done with a usually a long slow pull. I would definitely incorporate cleans, especially hang cleans. Squats are a must (box squats as pointed out above), box jumps, seated box jumps, and hurdles/box jumps (similar to the one's Jon Jones does in that commercial he's in).

----------


## sleepy33

if say legs were on day 1, biceps and back day to, triceps and chest day 3, where would I put the plyometrics

----------


## Sidney

Welcome to all of you on this forum but we should be conscious about it that we should use the information of the this forum efficiently and also share the information to this forum.

----------


## sleepy33

^huh?

----------


## juice box

Have you ever used any bands ? I used to use bands all the time when I was boxing really helped me maybe put some band work into your workouts ...... Just a thought ............

----------


## sleepy33

Thanks I'll look into that. It's something I've never tried

----------


## qal92

Invest in some bands or chains, i started using them and i can launch 350 off my back a inch or so when doing speed squats, shit works

----------

